# Looking at a new lathe



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Needing something to turn some big bowls....also, I'm going to need some help to unload this thing if I get it. Mr. Bill....can you float me a loan?? gb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IKEGAI-TNC-...339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fc2d0c93


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a big lathe! 


..and a long distance for delivery.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Are you still turning Jim? I sure miss photos of your work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...looks like it is for "local pickup only"..............in Japan


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've been considering the purchase of a larger lathe - and got all excited thinking Jim might be selling his mustard monster...

tease.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

There is a huge chunk of mesquite under the mustard monster right now just waiting to be chucked up. I did finish a 18"L x 14"D spalted pecan vessel a couple of weeks ago. Another 'production' project was making new handles for the oyster knifes that the shuckers use...the Dexter handles were not shaped right for a 10 hour work day. We came up with a new design and I probably turned 40 - 50 handles.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hey Jim. How long of a turning can you do on your Powermatic ?
I ask because I need a 5' long (or close) timber turned for a very old anchor. It needs to stay square in the middle where it attaches to the anchor, then gradually turn round on the ends. It's the anchors crossbar. I'll take a picture this weekend of the one it will replace. I think it's going to be around 5" or 6" square to start with. If needed it could be done as two pieces and joined together after turning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Hey Jim. How long of a turning can you do on your Powermatic ?
> I ask because I need a 5' long (or close) timber turned for a very old anchor. It needs to stay square in the middle where it attaches to the anchor, then gradually turn round on the ends. It's the anchors crossbar. I'll take a picture this weekend of the one it will replace. I think it's going to be around 5" or 6" square to start with. If needed it could be done as two pieces and joined together after turning.


Hey, Richard..curiosity is killing the geezer.. Please follow up.. Are you building an Ark or something?.. Is there something you know that the rest of us should know ??....:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Might shoot Jim a PM, I don't know how often he checks in.

I can do up to 42" on my Jet, but then subtract a bit for the drivecenter and tailstock - so 36" should be "do-able"

if Jim has a 3520 PM, that only has 35" length, then subtract for drivecenter and tailstock, probably 29" or so. If he's got the 4224, then should be similar to my Jet as far as usable length.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Richard..curiosity is killing the geezer.. Please follow up.. Are you building an Ark or something?.. Is there something you know that the rest of us should know ??....:biggrin:


You know I married a preachers daughter right....got the inside track.

No Ark, just repairing a very old and very large achor that's part of the landscaping at the bayou house. It's got to weigh 200lbs easy.
I'll post up a pic next week. Whole house was full of them.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Per Powermatic...

34" between centers is all I can squeeze out of it....
Keep me posted. gb

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=COT-w6vDprkCFWZk7AodaHAAog


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an extension on my Powermatic and still only gives 48" between centers. Measured it and that is at widest points and still needs just a tad to set and tighten.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Pic is on the wifes camara, waiting on it.

I'll start another thread when I get it. 
It's a low priority item, but I do want to get it done.
I may be a while getting the rough timber. I don't think it's square, but rather is a diamond shape. More when I have it.

Life is good on the bayou.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

"The more money a person spends of a lathe...the better turner he will be...."

You can quote me, on this one...

Bill Berry


----------

